# rough opening for 30x80 door?



## dannieboiz (Jul 21, 2015)

Just wanted to make sure I get the frame built out correctly.

I'm adding a 30x80 door I read that you're supposed to add 2" to the width and 2.5 for the height but found a manual on homedepot sit that says it my rough opening should be 32.5 wide and 82 tall. I know it's only half an inch but since I'm building it out wanted to make sure it's done right from the get go to reduce the amount of shimming at the end.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Figure on a 32" by 82" RO.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

it is smaller than 32 x 82 but that is for making sure you have room to square and shim where needed for a nice install...:biggrin2:


----------



## dannieboiz (Jul 21, 2015)

Sounds good I'll do an 33x83 cause who know how this old house has shifted after 30 years. LOL

JK I'll do 32x82


----------

